# Rimless tanks with black silicone



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

In the market, there are basically two types of rimless tanks. One with clear silicone; the other with black silicone. 

I thought the idea of having a rimless tank is to highlight a cube of water and de-highlight the fact that there is a tank holding the water. And yet the black silicone would completely destroy that purpose for it emphasizes the fact that there is a tank holding the water. 

If I want to emphasize the tank, I would buy a tank with black trim and black silicone. So, why are people buying rimless tanks that have black silicone? 

Thanks.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Rimless tanks with black silicone are almost always seemed to be used for saltwater.

I think it loose fine and it's just personal preference. I think clear looks better, though.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I never see black silicone, rimless tanks... But if someone wants to, I suspect it is either 1) price, 2) they like how it looks.


----------



## ChineseSnooker (May 20, 2008)

Hagen uses black silicone in their tanks. And I believe Hagen is the only rimless manufacture that offers their aquariums to Canada. So i'm assuming it's what ever people can get there hands on.

Unless your willing to pay for a custom made or a shipped aquarium.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

chinesesnooker said:


> Hagen uses black silicone in their tanks. And I believe Hagen is the only rimless manufacture that offers their aquariums to Canada.


Yes and I was puzzled by why a major brand like Hagen chose to use black silicon. I assume they must have done some extensive market research. But their rationale escaped me. Here is their 59-g rimless tank.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

Think again, http://www.elosusa.com/
Beautiful tanks that rival or surpass ADA. (to my taste of course)


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

Filete said:


> Think again, http://www.elosusa.com/
> Beautiful tanks that rival or surpass ADA. (to my taste of course)


+1 to that, great products from elos


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

i think black silicon defeats the whole purpose of the rimless design
i just got rid of a black plastic top frame on a 58 gal and wow , it just opened up the whole feel if it , why would i want a black line dividing my front and side glass panels . to much contrast for


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

My lfs has rimless tanks with black silicon and I think it looks pretty nice. I was going to go with it but things changed. It is a pretty good deal also..
Here are some pics of the ones my lfs had in stock:
















The silicon work isn't as nice as the Ada's but it is still nice.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

those are the aquatrader rimless tanks right?


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

willknowitall said:


> i think black silicon defeats the whole purpose of the rimless design


Yes and I am puzzled as to why some brands did that.

I wonder whether "rimless with clear silicone" has been patented and some brands avoid patent infringement by using black silicone?




Filete said:


> Think again, http://www.elosusa.com/
> Beautiful tanks that rival or surpass ADA. (to my taste of course)


Please help me to understand your perspective.

Why do you think a rimless tank with black silicone surpasses the one with clear silicone?

In particular, wouldn't the black silicone defeat the purpose for being rimless?




ddtran46 said:


> My lfs has rimless tanks with black silicon and I think it looks pretty nice.


Would those tanks be even better with clear silicone?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

zdnet said:


> Why do you think a rimless tank with black silicone surpasses the one with clear silicone?


 You are assuming that, I said that ELOS´ tanks surpass ADA´s. regardless of silicon color. That being said implies that Black silicone can be beautiful in a tank and not necessarily make rimless purposeless. The beauty of a rimless resides mostly on its craftsmanship; a tank not having a frame to cover glasswork and silicone imperfections.
Clear silicone is easier to use on a rimless since it can make small defects more subtle to the eye while black silicone is tougher in that department. Clear silicone does catch less eye attention on a tank, but black silicone makes the glasswork and glass color standout as another beauty element in the final composition. In conclusion I can live with both and would love to see ADA come out with a black silicone line of tanks as well as the opposite for ELOS.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think this is obviously a preference issue and it is more obvious that you personally do not like them. Does that mean other people are not allowed to like them or buy them?


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> I think this is obviously a preference issue and it is more obvious that you personally do not like them. Does that mean other people are not allowed to like them or buy them?


Justin,
I´m not restraining people from liking/buying them (can I?) and I never said I don't like them, actually I love them but the ELOS are more sexy. All I´m stating is that black silicone tanks can be as beautiful as clear ones. Actually I´m working on a silicones-less tank and if i succeed this one will bring rimless to a new level (to me , not the industry).
Churz,
CS


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Filete said:


> Justin,
> I´m not restraining people from liking/buying them (can I?) and I never said I don't like them, actually I love them but the ELOS are more sexy. All I´m stating is that black silicone tanks can be as beautiful as clear ones. Actually I´m working on a silicones-less tank and if i succeed this one will bring rimless to a new level (to me , not the industry).
> Churz,
> CS


Sorry. I was referring to the op. I actually agree with you. 


Sent from my Dinc.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Filete said:


> You are assuming that, I said that ELOS´ tanks surpass ADA´s. regardless of silicon color.


No, I did not make that assumption. Such assumption is contrary to this thread.

I started this thread asking why someone would use black, instead of clear, silicone on a rimless tank. It seems to me black silicone defeats the purpose of being rimless.

Then you posted a link to a brand whose rimless tanks use black silicone. You said that those tanks (using black silicone) surpass ADA tanks (using clear silicone).

Since this thread is about black versus clear silicone, one has to assume all other tank aspects are the same. Thus, I interpreted your comment to mean when two tanks are the same in all other aspects, the one using black silicone is better than the one using clear silicone.

Is that what you meant? If so, I would like to understand the reasoning behind.

Or put it in another way, two rimless tanks are the same in all aspects except one - the silicone color. One uses black silicone while the other uses clear silicone. Which one would you choose? If you choose the one with black silicone, can you please tell me the reasoning behind?

Thanks.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> I think this is obviously a preference issue and it is more obvious that you personally do not like them. Does that mean other people are not allowed to like them or buy them?


I started this thread trying to understand the reasoning behind some decision. That's all!


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

if I have to choose between ADA and ELOS i´ll take the later, both tanks being the same but silicone color the only difference I would like to have both. Black makes the craftsmanship stand out framing the aquascaping between elegant but discrete vertical bands. Clear makes it subtle and unobstrusive to the eye to let the aquascaping stand out on its own.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Filete said:


> both tanks being the same but silicone color the only difference I would like to have both.


If you have to choose one, which one will be and the reason behind.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

zdnet said:


> If you have to choose one, which one will be and the reason behind.


I think you are searching for the ¨reason behind¨ manufacturers, probably stand out from the rest, make a difference, pretend not to copy others. Who knows. The reason in front is we have the options to choose from... fortunately.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Filete said:


> I think you are searching for the ¨reason behind¨ manufacturers, probably stand out from the rest, make a difference, pretend not to copy others. Who knows. The reason in front is we have the options to choose from... fortunately.


For whatever reason, you were not able to answer the question, i.e. if you have to choose one, which one and why.

I can understand your difficulty.:icon_wink


----------



## cocoplant (Aug 6, 2011)

*Does he have to?*

I think a number of people tried to help you although the comments might have not been up to your expectation. 
It is personal choice. Our choice can be emotional. We sometimes can not explain why we choose one over others. We just like one. Do I have to explain rationally everytime I make decisions? I guess not. Just live with some uncertainty.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

cocoplant said:


> Do I have to explain rationally everytime I make decisions? I guess not. Just live with some uncertainty.


It is not about uncertainty. It is about trying to understand things.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

zdnet said:


> It is not about uncertainty. It is about trying to understand things.


you don't understand why people like different things? 

this isn't exactly the right forum for you if you're trying to understand such a basic aspect of human individuality.

or should we be running a turing test against you?


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

mcubed45 said:


> you don't understand why people like different things?
> 
> this isn't exactly the right forum for you if you're trying to understand such a basic aspect of human individuality.


There can be all kinds of reasons for the observed "individuality". It is fine if you are not interested in the reasons behind. But that does not mean others should not seek to understand the reasons. After all, without such curiosity, we would not have science.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

zdnet said:


> There can be all kinds of reasons for the observed "individuality". It is fine if you are not interested in the reasons behind. But that does not mean others should not seek to understand the reasons. After all, without such curiosity, we would not have science.


Because they do. Are you this curious as to why someone like carrots over peas and expect a full blown explanation, or why they like green as their favorite color over blue and expect and essay explaining why?


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Are you this curious as to why someone like carrots over peas and expect a full blown explanation, or why they like green as their favorite color over blue and expect and essay explaining why?


No!


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

I just have to say it bluntly. You're clearly biased and being a little ridiculous. People have different opinions on "style". Black silicone is simply different. Being "pointless" is a little extreme. I dont think it really takes away from the beauty at all, but i also enjoy seeing what people choose to use for equipment(such as filter, heater, co2, etc). Anyway, if you truely want a nature aquarium, dive!


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

aretreesfree said:


> I just have to say it bluntly. You're clearly biased and being a little ridiculous.


As I'd already pointed out, if someone does not care about the inquiry that started this thread, fine! Ignore the thread. But please do not call other people names just because they did the inquiry. OK?


----------



## cocoplant (Aug 6, 2011)

Zdnet,

Partial answers to your question could come either from manufacturers such as ADA and Elos or from users of Elos tank, which uses black silicon. I do know that people at Reefcentral like Elos tank a lot but ADA is not popular at all. However, in planted tank hobby, ADA has its advantage partially due to its status as top quality planted tank manufacturer, founded by Amano.

I am also interested in finding out why Elos uses black silicon while ADA uses transparent silicon. 

As other people mentioned some people like Elos type tank. They may think it is more appealing to their eyes. I like Elos type tank because it looks nicer to my eyes. If I have to explain why I like Elos type tank better than ADA type tank I just do.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Filete said:


> Justin,
> I´m not restraining people from liking/buying them (can I?) and I never said I don't like them, actually I love them but the ELOS are more sexy. All I´m stating is that black silicone tanks can be as beautiful as clear ones. Actually I´m working on a silicones-less tank and if i succeed this one will bring rimless to a new level (to me , not the industry).
> Churz,
> CS


Best of luck. ADA came out with a single piece/no seam tank that they are charging disgusting amounts of money for. If I recall correctly it was something incredible like $400 for a 4" cube tank. I don't have the link, but someone on here posted it a while back.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

cocoplant said:


> As other people mentioned some people like Elos type tank. They may think it is more appealing to their eyes. I like Elos type tank because it looks nicer to my eyes. If I have to explain why I like Elos type tank better than ADA type tank I just do.


Does that mean, with all else being equal, you prefer a tank with black silicone over the one with clear silicone?


----------



## cocoplant (Aug 6, 2011)

It is not necessarily black silicon or clear silicon. What I meant was that if the tank with black silicon is Elos quality I prefer black silicon type tank better than an equal quality tank with clear silicon. 

This preference can change in the future but nowadays I prefer the black ones.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

cocoplant said:


> What I meant was that if the tank with black silicon is Elos quality I prefer black silicon type tank better than an equal quality tank with clear silicon.


To me, that is the same as saying that, with two tanks being the same (Elos) quality, you prefer the one with black silicone over the one with clear silicone. Is that correct?


----------



## cocoplant (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes. That is correct.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I think the black is like a step to something more open, but not so much it would scare people away from it. It gives you a feeling something is really there to hold it, bu not so much of it all over and being overbearing. 

First tank as trimmed, then upgraded to black rimless and then final upgrade to 'true' rimless. 

I would love to find rimless tanks for sale, but I gotta say that if it was between a black silicone rimless and a clear rimless, the black one would make me feel more confident in some way about it being able to hold up. Since there looks to be something holding it, it feels and makes you feel more secure. 

Maybe that's why there are different kinds. Though, a Euro braced tank would be crazy nice, and I'd prefer it over all the others.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

jasonpatterson said:


> Best of luck. ADA came out with a single piece/no seam tank that they are charging disgusting amounts of money for. If I recall correctly it was something incredible like $400 for a 4" cube tank. I don't have the link, but someone on here posted it a while back.


Are you referring to Cube Garden Superior?


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

cocoplant said:


> Yes. That is correct.


cocoplant, 

Would you mind telling us the reason you prefer black silicone over clear silicone?


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

secuono said:


> I think the black is like a step to something more open, but not so much it would scare people away from it. It gives you a feeling something is really there to hold it, bu not so much of it all over and being overbearing.


Interesting... never thought of it as being a sense of reassurance.




secuono said:


> First tank as trimmed, then upgraded to black rimless and then final upgrade to 'true' rimless.


So the black silicone is more like a psychological transition with the destination of being 'true' rimless.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, that's my line of thinking about it. It makes sense, tanks are a great investment for a lot of us and feeling good about it not falling apart does drive some of us to buy different things. 
I've seen lots of 'de-trimmed' 10gals and such, usually they do only the top first. Then later on after that experiment worked with no issues, they go for the removal of the bottom trim. Some are brave enough to just dive right in. It's the bottom after all, where the stand integrity comes into play as well. 

It's like a barrel with the metal rings on the top and bottom edges. Once they are removed, you better hope whatever else is used to hold it together actually holds up and is as strong and well made as it should. 

When I made my two 10inch cubes, totally rimless, I had silicone on the inside and also added it to the outside edges[yes, all fresh and to wet silicone.] So it's supported from the inside as well as the outside layer of silicone. =)


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

zdnet said:


> cocoplant,
> 
> Would you mind telling us the reason you prefer black silicone over clear silicone?


Dude, what is your obsession with what someone prefers? How can you quantify a preference in the color of something?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I love ada tank with their clear silicone seams but if i had to choose over elos or miracles tanks i would definitely pick elos or miracles due to the fact of a better rep of the seams not bursting after a couple of years.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> I love ada tank with their clear silicone seams but if i had to choose over elos or miracles tanks i would definitely pick elos or miracles due to the fact of a better rep of the seams not bursting after a couple of years.


Do you mean an ADA tank's seam may burst after a couple years?


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Pain in the hind end to clean algae off of silicone. One reason I like black silicone. Plus as others have said, if it is a quality tank, black actually highlights the clean lines of a good silicone job.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

If I get an ADA, I'd want it thin and clear. I'm also looking at standard top/bottom black framed tanks too and as long as the silicon is clean and straight, black looks better IMHO. The comment about algae looking bad on clear, but not as much on black is true.

I don't know if I'd want black silicone on a rimless Starphire glass tank. Seems like an oxymoron to me. I'd have to see one in person before I could say for sure.

YMMV
Six of one, half dozen of the other
etc...


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

audioaficionado said:


> I don't know if I'd want black silicone on a rimless Starphire glass tank. Seems like an oxymoron to me.


Yes, black silicone on a rimless is visually an oxymoron. It is neither here nor there.

Visually, black silicone works much better on Hagen's Waterhome. Its black cover provides a closure which is sorely lacking in a rimless black silicone tank.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Ewww.. I'm a big fan of ADA stuff, but that one piece tank looks horrible. The lines are all warped, and completely unlike anything I'd even expect from ADA. They are known for immaculate clean looking equipment.. this looks like some kind of cheap dollar shop plastic tank. Just my opinion.. no disrespect to anyone who likes the tank.


----------



## cocoplant (Aug 6, 2011)

Zdnet,

It appears you have your preference (clear silicone).
Then, why are you asking others about the preference between black silicone and clear silicone? Do you need more support from others about your preference?

I already mentioned that I like black silicone more than clear one. And I said "I just do." Do you need more than that?

Let me ask you one thing then. What color do you like between blue and green? Why? I can keep asking whatever you respond to my question. 

People are different when it comes to preference. That is why there are many different versions of products in a same product category.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Cracks me up when people want to drag up and continue a year-old argument.

IMO this horse has been beaten to death.


And I'm strongly considering going and buying some purple silicone now... :hihi:


----------

